# Helloooo, I'm new!



## Beardo (Oct 12, 2019)

Hello all, thank you for letting me join the TTforum, hope to make friends and gain knowledge.

My name is Ben and I live inPoole, Dorset,uk. I'm hoping to buy my first TT in the next few weeks, so as soon as I have it, I'll post up some pictures ( we all love pictures right!)

That's all for now Beardo (Ben)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ben, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Best way to post pictures is to upload them directly into your post. Photobucket has started blurring linked images so they're now basically useless.

This will help - when you get there, scroll down to my post.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1792745


----------



## lippyrich (Sep 14, 2019)

Hi Beardo, welcome to the forum.

R


----------

